# Help with finding a good Wi-Fi 6 router



## simX (Aug 10, 2021)

It's been a while since I posted on the forums, but I'm looking to replace my aging Apple AirPort Extreme router which has been having some problems, and there are just way too many routers on the market to make an informed decision from just Google searches.

So hopefully some of you can help me with the decision!

Here are my requirements:

• Wi-Fi 6 support required.
• No cloud account required for setup. Some routers (like the eero) absolutely require an account in order to setup the routers. This requirement rules them out.
• The ability to monitor traffic by device via some tool, either the built-in administrator tools, or outsourcing data processing to something like a Raspberry Pi would be fine.
• Low to medium cost. For a single router, probably no more than $300 or so. For an appropriate two-piece mesh system I'm willing to pay up to $500.

Nice to haves:

• Wi-Fi 6E support would be nice for future-proofing, but optional since I don't have any 6E compatible devices yet.
• Mesh networking, or at least the option, would be nice, but is not required. I live in an older home with walls that do dampen Wi-Fi signals quite a bit, so a 2-piece mesh kit would probably not be overkill (3-pieces would probably be too much).
• Ability to handle gigabit internet speeds.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 10, 2021)

I have good feelings about the Amplifi Alien or some users love the Eero 6 mesh router when they have a huge house!


----------



## SGilbert (Aug 10, 2021)

Netgear makes some mighty fine routers, and their companion Netgear Genie app does what I think you require.


----------



## simX (Aug 13, 2021)

The Amplifi Alien costs $379. A bit on the high side (though individual Wi-Fi 6E routers can cost up to $600, so it's not the most expensive).  However, I have heard from others that the Amplifi Alien requires a cloud login, that you can't do local-only administration of the settings.  Anyone know if that's true?

As for Eero, I know for a fact that they only have a cloud login.  I set those up for my parents before Amazon bought them, and if you accidentally change the settings to where the eeros can't connect to the internet anymore, you completely lose the ability to change their settings, and then you have to reset them to default settings.  (Also, Amazon is pure  and I would prefer not to give them money.)

Netgear routers are decent, but from what I can tell, their Traffic Monitor can only monitor total bandwidth, not bandwidth by device.  So it can answer the question, "Am I going over my ISP's monthly data cap", but not "which device is hogging all the bandwidth?"


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 28, 2021)

An update! Synology just announced 6600AX Router in 2022!  I expect this to be shown at CCS 2022


----------



## Satcomer (May 21, 2022)

Update the Synolgy RT660ax is for sale!!


----------



## chevy (May 22, 2022)

Just be aware that the new channels at 5GHz and above have lower range than the older 2.4GHz channels. They are very efficient if you can link directly and they of course remove traffic from the more crowded 2.4GHz, but it does not show the same experience if you have a large home or concrete walls.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 12, 2022)

chevy said:


> Just be aware that the new channels at 5GHz and above have lower range than the older 2.4GHz channels. They are very efficient if you can link directly and they of course remove traffic from the more crowded 2.4GHz, but it does not show the same experience if you have a large home or concrete walls.



Then you must get a  Wi-Fi devices  in that situation! This is for people in Dorms Single room apartments and rooms too!


----------

